

Kanye West [by Elon Musk] - josephpmay
http://time.com/3822841/kanye-west-2015-time-100/

======
kbenson
I'm always torn on what to think of Kanye West. At times he seems normal
(well, driven) and possibly insightful, and at at other he seems completely
out of touch and off-kilter.

Even in this video, I see both parts. I see him as an entrepreneur, with a
good outlook on his business and his critics, but he begins the video with how
whenever he says the "truth" the "internet breaks". Even if we disregard
whether his "truth" is anything of the sort, that he thinks the internet
breaks when the _popular_ media is consumed with some story about him
highlights his very limited view of what's actually going on in the world and
it's importance

